# 1940 shelby Airflow progress



## JRE (Apr 5, 2019)

Got the chain and chain guard on the 1940 Shelby. Still need to find a badge the correct kick stand and better pedals.


----------



## JRE (Apr 5, 2019)

Also need the correct seat


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 5, 2019)

Lookin good  !


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 6, 2019)

JRE said:


> Got the chain and chain guard on the 1940 Shelby. Still need to find a badge the correct kick stand and better pedals.
> 
> View attachment 976201
> 
> View attachment 976202



Great job, Keep us posted !


----------



## stezell (Apr 6, 2019)

Good looking bike man!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 6, 2019)




----------

